# Newbie Diamond Resorts Buyers-HELP please



## greeneyes07

Hello All!

We are Newbies to time shares and just spontaneously bought a timeshare in Diamond Resorts/TheClub point exchange system in Sedona on vacation. We are in our 7 days recission period and doing our dillegence to make sure its right for us. Anyone who kindly has time to consider our terms and life style is very helpful .

First of all, we talked them down to 2500 pts instead of 4000 so that it would be affordable, but of course the maintence fees are higher(about $895/ year) with this time share.

A few facts about us- we have 4 kids and cannot book a standard room anymore and having a condo w/ kitchen is a $saver. We live in Mesa AZ and can drive to many wonderful resorts listed in AZ, CA, etc.and love Sedona, we are often flexible in our travel plans,we like short getaways and go somewhere every year and we have relatives who come visit and would  like the lower cost Scottsdale resort fees to purchase.

But now that I am home and trying desperately to understand all the info they gave us in the 7 days we have to legally get out, I am still unsure...

Since we are only in the 2500 pt range is the maintenence fee we are paying even worth it? Now that I look closely we can only afford to go someplace yearly if we book under 60 days at the %50 discount. Will all the Sedona resorts be full under 60 or 30 days? What about CA? And also, we were told we could rent outright a week anywhere 2 bd for $300-800 per week,esp. for family, but I cannot find this listed anywhere. Is this true? the rates I see in Scottsdale start at $200 per day for a 1 bd!!

Also, I know we can borrow points, but can we buy some extra for that year to have more pts for just that year? That is the only way we could afford to book a 2 bd vaca in advance before the 60 day mark. Or can we only permanently raise or yearly pts.??

Also, when we die is our time share a deeded gift to our heirs or are they financially obligated to pay the yearly fee regardless of choice? I hope not!!

Many many thanks to anyone who takes the time to read this and help us understand the Diamond Resorts System. We like the quality and locations, but is 2500 pts going to do anything for us  ??


----------



## aliikai2

*Rescind Now*

*RESCIND NOW*

There is no way the price you paid is worth it. You can buy Diamond points on Ebay for next to nothing. 

Cancel, rescind now and spend the next few months learning what will work for you and then and only then buy resale.

Greg


----------



## greeneyes07

No beating around the bush, eh??

Thank you for your input!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

greeneyes07 said:


> But now that I am home and trying desperately to understand all the info they gave us in the 7 days we have to legally get out, I am still unsure...


*
Rescind now!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There are many reasons to do so, and I'm sure that others will add so much info that your head will be swimming.  But the single overriding reason is what you said - you are trying to understand.

Once you let that rescission period pass, you are locked in.  That is a door that shuts and can't be reopened.

But if you rescind, you can collect more information until you are satisfied. If you then decide this is what you want (and I'm sure that you will realize that what you have is a bad deal), you can always go back and get the same deal all over again.

By rescinding you keep both your money and your options.  By not rescinding both your money and your options gone. Don't let all of the other information mask that point - rescind so that you can give yourself time and options.


----------



## greeneyes07

I would like to add that my husband has wanted a timeshare for years, and is very happy that we now have one. 
 If we can go somewhere nice yearly and pay it off in 10 years and continue to travel he will be happier. He generally understands how they work. I'm just making sure we can actually do stuff on the pts we bought at.


----------



## aliikai2

*Here is a 3000 annual point ownership that didn't sell for $1*

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-000-POINTS-DI...50821223899?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a661c25db

Like Steve said, right now you have your money and are in control, once the 7 days passes, they have your money and they are in control. 2500 annual points is an awful tiny ownership that costs you all of the overhead up front, then the annual fees are added making this very expensive to get a nice 2 bedroom unit for the family.

There are many systems, in the west Worldmark is very good, Wyndham is also pretty good.

You really need to take a few months and learn what is available and then buy a resale ownership for pennies on the $1 vs retail

Greg



greeneyes07 said:


> No beating around the bush, eh??
> 
> Thank you for your input!


----------



## aliikai2

*I realize you are still basking in the glow of the Timeshare Weasles bs*

The upfront cost is what we call lost money, please look at what you just posted. Pay it off over a 10 year period???
Every penny that you give Diamond for the purchase is just gone. The value of a timeshare is it's use, and you are going to pay $900 +- per year for the use, on top of the $$$$$ in the retail overpriced purchase.

Most of us bought our 1st timeshare retail, we have learned that resale is so much less expensive, that we try to help those like yourselves, but alas only you can cancel your deal. 

fwiw,

Greg 



greeneyes07 said:


> I would like to add that my husband has wanted a timeshare for years, and is very happy that we now have one.
> If we can go somewhere nice yearly and *pay it off in 10 years* and continue to travel he will be happier. He generally understands how they work. I'm just making sure we can actually do stuff on the pts we bought at.


----------



## greeneyes07

Thanks so much, I will show your posts to my husband tonight and we can decide. We bought on Monday so we still can look it over.

We really like Los Abrigados and would be happy to go there, but I am looking on this forum and seeing that LOTS of people like it there too, so we may not be able to book under 60 or 30 days.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

greeneyes07 said:


> I would like to add that my husband has wanted a timeshare for years, and is very happy that we now have one.
> If we can go somewhere nice yearly and pay it off in 10 years and continue to travel he will be happier. He generally understands how they work. I'm just making sure we can actually do stuff on the pts we bought at.


You shouldn't even be considering paying it off in 10 years.  It's such a buyers market right now that you can get quality ownerships for under $1000; there are quite a few that you can pick up for free.


----------



## ampaholic

I studied for a couple of months and then bought (i hope) wisely. I have already had one essentially free vacation and am going to get at least three more _*freeeeee*_ vacations before MF's come due - all because I bought _*RESALE*_ not* RETAIL*.

I also love that I have zero payments ever - just the Maintenance Fees (which I consider bad enough).

Please rescind - the money you save could put your first born through college!


----------



## aliikai2

*Here is a link to the DRI primer here on TUG*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64609

Looking over this it appears that 6500 to 7500 is what is needed for a 2 bedroom during travel season. That means that it will take you over 2 years x$839= $1680 for one week in a 2 bedroom plus the 10 years of payments.

Greg



greeneyes07 said:


> Thanks so much, I will show your posts to my husband tonight and we can decide. We bought on Monday so we still can look it over.
> 
> We really like Los Abrigados and would be happy to go there, but I am looking on this forum and seeing that LOTS of people like it there too, so we may not be able to book under 60 or 30 days.


----------



## ampaholic

aliikai2 said:


> *RESCIND NOW*
> 
> There is no way the price you paid is worth it. You can buy Diamond points on Ebay for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> Greg





ahhhh, ditto - absolutely - you could buy any of over 500 $1 eBay timeshares and get better trades through Platinum Interchange than this package offers you.

PI has lots of inventory in Sedona, Scottsdale and California.

Go to PI and see for yourself: https://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/exchanges.asp

You will need to create a free account


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




greeneyes07 said:


> I am still unsure.


No need for any unsureness. 

You can be sure of this -- 

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money.  

And that goes for DRI points & membership in T*.* H*.* E*.* Club, right along with all the rest. 

Get out of it while you can. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chewie

Thinking....

I wonder if anyone out there has been on vacation, went to the timeshare sales 'update/meeting/etc,' laid down serious bills on their new investment and then came home and found TUG and rescinded.  This happens at least once a week.

However ...

I wonder if anyone has named their next-born child TUG because of the 10's of thousands of dollars they saved by coming home and finding this forum.?.?  

My wife and I were down in Mexico at the Occidental Grand AI in Cozumel a couple of Thanksgivings ago and was out snorkeling a spot where a big barracuda took home at, just inside the roped off area at the resort.  The TS urchins had been all over us (and everyone else at the resort) for the whole week.  After being joined on the snorkel spot by a nice man and his daughter, we commented how great life was to be in the warm clear waters of the Caribbean while it was so cold back up north.  The nice man made an admission that he had just bought a good timeshare package that day, and would be coming back often.  I asked if he had ever heard of TUG and he said no.  I told him to swim immediately to shore and get on the computer and find out just exactly what he was buying.  He left shortly afterwards.  

A couple of days later while eating breakfast, he runs over to me and profusely thanks me for giving him this site.  He was able to rescind there on the spot, and  stated that he had a lot of learning to do before buying any timeshares.  At the time I didn't own any timeshares, but a buddy at my job did and he always read these boards while at work.  

If that guy is anywhere out there and a member of these boards, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Karen G

greeneyes07 said:


> If we can go somewhere nice yearly and *pay it off in 10 years *and continue to travel he will be happier.


Does this mean you are financing this purchase? If so, that's another reason to rescind NOW while you have this one chance.  It's a bad idea to buy a timeshare that you are making payments on. If you are unable to pay cash for a timeshare, you shouldn't be buying one.  

There are so many timeshares being offered for free today with the seller paying the closing costs and often throwing in this year's usage for free as well. Timeshares are very easy to buy, but very, very hard to sell if you need to get out from under those annual maintenance fees that you are obligated to pay from now on.  You will have zero chance of ever selling your timeshare if you are financing it. 

Please, take the advice you've been given here.  Then spend some time reading everything you can on this website. TUG is definitely the place to come to learn all about timesharing--and lots of other cool stuff.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Trent Upton Greenwood Smith.*




chewie said:


> I wonder if anyone has named their next-born child TUG because of the 10's of thousands of dollars they saved by coming home and finding this forum.?


T*.* U*.* G*.* Smith would be an extremely dignified name, no ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chewie

TUG McGraw ... Don't think the timeshare concept came out of the witch's brew until after his birth.  But, worth the try.


----------



## Karen G

AwayWeGo said:


> T*.* U*.* G*.* Smith would be an extremely dignified name, no ?


 I thought maybe that was a real person so I Googled it. The first item listed was this thread on TUG.


----------



## chewie

Same concept, implemented slightly differently.  Funny though:

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/15168029/


----------



## greeneyes07

So do you have the exact same privledges if you buy a time share resale??

Is there any difference?


----------



## Karen G

greeneyes07 said:


> Also, when we die is our time share a deeded gift to our heirs or are they financially obligated to pay the yearly fee regardless of choice? I hope not!!


 If your heirs accept the timeshare, they are obligated to pay the annual maintenance fees.



greeneyes07 said:


> So do you have the exact same privledges if you buy a time share resale??
> 
> Is there any difference?


There's no difference in usage of a timeshare, whether by an owner who bought from the developer or an owner who bought resale.


----------



## eal

Yes you generally have the exact same privileges, or you may not be able to use "privileges" that are not worth the thousands of dollars you will pay for them. It doesn't matter - rescind now and do some research.  In today's market you can find a spacious timeshare unit for literally next to nothing. Take your time!


----------



## greeneyes07

Thanks Karen, that makes sense. In terms of heirs.

It looks like if we buy privately, we will have a membership fee, which was waived and of course the free 7 day vaca of our choice, which we have to wait for.

I think Diamond will work for us best, not a weekly timeshare of traditional structure. The question is keep our financing or recind and buy outright. Yes we financed. We can afford the program, question is value paid. Anyone here familiar w/ Diamond's availability?? Esp Sedona in Summer??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

greeneyes07 said:


> Thanks Karen, that makes sense. In terms of heirs.
> 
> It looks like if we buy privately, we will have a membership fee, which was waived and of course the free 7 day vaca of our choice, which we have to wait for.
> 
> I think Diamond will work for us best, not a weekly timeshare of traditional structure. The question is keep our financing or recind and buy outright. Yes we financed. We can afford the program, question is value paid. Anyone here familiar w/ Diamond's availability?? Esp Sedona in Summer??



I strongly urge you to rescind.  

First, don't immediately assume that Diamond is the best system for you until you have had a chance to investigate alternatives.

Second, even if you decide Diamond is best for you, you need to decide how many points you would like to own, whether you want to have a deed at a specific resort or own in a trust. If you decide to own in a trust you need to decide which trust to own.  You need to decide whether you can accommodate your needs within one of the Trusts (in which case there is no reason to buy a Club membership), or if you want to get into the Club  If you do decide you then need to decide what is the most advantageous strategy to get into the Club.  

Of course you can't answer all of those questions in the time that you have remaining to rescind.  So your wisest option is to rescind to give yourself time to investigate.  We're talking about saving you on the order of $10,000 to $20,000 (or more), so I think it's worth slowing down.

Don't worry about losing some offer that is supposedly only available if you buy this offer.  The offer you have in hand now can be resurrected if that is what  you want.  Or, if not, there will be some comparable offer that is available to you.  That's part of the sales game that they play - there is always some offer that is available to you only if you buy at that moment - they need to have that to get people to make the final buying decision.


----------



## eal

There are any number of timeshare systems outside of the traditional week idea.  And there are a great number of nice timeshares in Sedona.  You owe it to yourselves to research the concept of timesharing before going into debt with a developer-priced system.


----------



## ampaholic

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I strongly urge you to rescind.
> 
> -snip-
> Don't worry about losing some offer that is supposedly only available if you buy this offer.  The offer you have in hand now can be resurrected if that is what  you want.  Or, if not, there will be some comparable offer that is available to you.  That's part of the sales game that they play - there is always some offer that is available to you only if you buy at that moment - they need to have that to get people to make the final buying decision.



It is in the book "Big League Sales Closing Techniques" by Les Dane - it is called "BUY NOW" the goal is to *induce* in the purchaser the belief that they must "buy now" or the deal will be forever gone ....

except they will have the same or better "deal" 2, 7 and even 12 weeks from now.

Rescind while you still can


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I think that this may have been previously listed. Check here.


You would get as many points as you need. Although your Maintenance fees are higher, you will probably save enough from not making the payments, that it would be worth it.


elaine


----------



## chewie

The two Diamond resorts in Sedona are Sedona Summit, and The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort.  Both of these two resorts are the easiest to get at almost anytime during the year, especially in summer (due to the heat I would imagine).  I see availability at these two resorts with an every single day checkin between now and Dec 2012.  In fact, I see a total of 670 available units (on a weekly basis) at the Sedona Summit, and 445 available units (on a weekly basis) at The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort.  This is in RCI Weeks.
Both of these resorts are considered Silver Crowns.  This means in timeshare terms that they are the second tier in luxury accommodations.  There are a few other Gold Crown resorts in Sedona / Flagstaff area that are much nicer than these, and they are cheaper to own.  However, these two Diamond resorts sure are cheap to trade into, and a great bargin when using RCI Points.  

I am only looking at trading into these two resorts, and am not even in the Diamond club.  In fact, the only true 'gems' in the Diamiond umbrella would be the Kaanapali  Beach Club, as well as the Point at Poipu.  Both of these are in Hawaii.  Both of these show up quite often in RCI Weeks, and both don't last too awful long before somebody claims them.  I could only imagine the King's ransom 'The CLUB' would charge in order to rent at the Kaanapali Beach Club.  It only costs me between $700 - $900 for the week at Kaanapali Beach Club, when they have availability in RCI - which is quite often.

If you paid anything over $1 for the initial purchase price of this contract, you are being suckered.  And remember that everytime you get suckered, God kills a kitten.  Save the the kittens! 

And forget EVERYTHING the sales people have told you.  Now that you understand how the Diamond Club works, start comparing it to the Wyndham system.  If you are a fan of self contained systems, Wyndham blows the Diamond Club system out of the water.  In fact, I am taking my aging parents to Sedona in September for a week, and am staying at the Wyndham Sedona.  Look up the Wyndham Sedona on tripadvisor.  However, both the Diamond and Wyndham systems are significantly overpriced in what they want in maintenance fees every month.  But, you will only understand these tidbits of information after you have learned the whole timesharing "game" from reading what goes on in these forums, and THEN purchasing something. 

There is no underlying agenda here, people are simply trying to help you avoid the same mistakes they have made.  You get enough mistake makers together in one place and it become a Yenta fest.  These board are a true Yenta fest.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

chewie said:


> The two Diamond resorts in Sedona are Sedona Summit, and The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort.


Slight correction - Los Abrigados is also part of the Diamond resort system.



chewie said:


> And forget EVERYTHING the sales people have told you.  Now that you understand how the Diamond Club works, start comparing it to the Wyndham system.  If you are a fan of self contained systems, Wyndham blows the Diamond Club system out of the water.  In fact, I am taking my aging parents to Sedona in September for a week, and am staying at the Wyndham Sedona.


Learn about the various systems and decide what is best for *you*. I wouldn't say that Wyndham blows Diamond Club out of the water; we investigated both and decided Diamond was the better one for us.  There are advantages and disadvantages of all systems; as well as advantages of simply owning at a resort and not being in a mini-system at all.  Just take your time and understand the differences and what best fits your situation.

BTW - in your situation I would also be taking a close look at the Vacation Internationale system.


----------



## chewie

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> chewie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two Diamond resorts in Sedona are Sedona Summit, and The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort. [\quote]
> Slight correction - Los Abrigados is also part of the Diamond resort system.
> 
> 
> Learn about the various systems and decide what is best for *you*. I wouldn't say that Wyndham blows Diamond Club out of the water; we investigated both and decided Diamond was the better one for us.  There are advantages and disadvantages of all systems; as well as advantages of simply owning at a resort and not being in a mini-system at all.  Just take your time and understand the differences and what best fits your situation.
> 
> BTW - in your situation I would also be taking a close look at the Vacation Internationale system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purposely forgot about that dump!  Just kidding..just a joke.
> 
> You are right Steve, decide what's best for you. Didn't mean to disrespect your Diamond ownership    But whatever happens here, keep the kittens in mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## greeneyes07

Many many thanks for all the responses- we do not want killed kittens on our conscience!! I really have taken time to read each response and haves spent all my free time checking out our info as well as researching other systems.

We actually were charmed by los Abrigados based upon its location and park area by the River. We love it there and want to go back and feed the ducks, play giant chess and the younger kids really like the kiddie pool. I am looking hard at HOW MANY resorts over all are available in Sedona and I see the most with Diamond. Also nice resorts in Payson and Pinetop AZand I see nowhere we would like to some day visit that there is no resort with Diamond. Thanks for input Chewie an Sedona summer availability, Los Ab did not appear full capacity. Sedona is a break from Phoenix any time in Summer, and with our 50% rate short notice, we can still do well. Our saleslady who was very nice not hi pressure, did stress the need to be flexible at our point level.

It appears that if we rescinded and bought Diamond resale, we would have to buy TheClub membership separately thru Diamond at about 3,000$.(it was "free")Which is what gives us access to all the other resorts to exchange,as I get it. My husband is nervous about buying resale, that's just how he feels. It makes him happy to look at the nice book and dream of going to Germany or Hawaii, even if Kittens are being sacrificed. He works hard and its his choice in the end.

I AM however looking into RCI and  VI but I need to see lots of local available resorts we can go to. Its hell in the minivan w/6 and an arm and a leg to fly.

Still researching on day 3 of our 7!


----------



## DeniseM

There is no reason to feel nervous about buying resale.  Have you ever bought a home from the owner (rather than the builder?)  That's what buying resale is like.  You can use a professional escrow and closing company to handle the $$$ and paperwork, and everything will be taken care of legally and professionally.  It's not risky.

I own 7 timeshares - I bought 6 of them resale.  It is a very common practice here on TUG.

You should absolutely rescind.  You are paying thousands more than this property is worth.  DON'T DO IT!


----------



## aliikai2

*As long as you both remember after the "glow"*

of the retail timeshare weasel spiel fades and you can't get those things that you were lied to about, that* you made the decision **after hearing from those that know, to keep your purchase, I am fine. *

You are adults and as such are entitled to make you own costly mistakes.

fwiw,

Greg




greeneyes07 said:


> Many many thanks for all the responses- we do not want killed kittens on our conscience!! I really have taken time to read each response and haves spent all my free time checking out our info as well as researching other systems.
> 
> We actually were charmed by los Abrigados based upon its location and park area by the River. We love it there and want to go back and feed the ducks, play giant chess and the younger kids really like the kiddie pool. I am looking hard at HOW MANY resorts over all are available in Sedona and I see the most with Diamond. Also nice resorts in Payson and Pinetop AZand I see nowhere we would like to some day visit that there is no resort with Diamond. Thanks for input Chewie an Sedona summer availability, Los Ab did not appear full capacity. Sedona is a break from Phoenix any time in Summer, and with our 50% rate short notice, we can still do well. Our saleslady who was very nice not hi pressure, did stress the need to be flexible at our point level.
> 
> It appears that if we rescinded and bought Diamond resale, we would have to buy TheClub membership separately thru Diamond at about 3,000$.(it was "free")Which is what gives us access to all the other resorts to exchange,as I get it. My husband is nervous about buying resale, that's just how he feels. It makes him happy to look at the nice book and dream of going to Germany or Hawaii, even if Kittens are being sacrificed. He works hard and its his choice in the end.
> 
> I AM however looking into RCI and  VI but I need to see lots of local available resorts we can go to. Its hell in the minivan w/6 and an arm and a leg to fly.
> 
> Still researching on day 3 of our 7!


----------



## chewie

Just to add.... Availability at Los Abrigados in Sedona between Oct 2011 thru Dec 30, 2012 = 437 units available (on a weekly basis).

Just to give you an idea on what it would actually cost to exchange into this resort.  The average TPU required is around 15 (for both one and two bedroom units, lumping them all into one pool).

15 TPU = $20 per TPU (for me) = $300
RCI exchange fee = $179

Total = $479 for the entire week.

What this basically works out to be is that my 1 bedroom at the Kona Coast Resort in Kona, HI - trading it with RCI,  would get me 2.5 weeks per year at Los Abrigados.  My yearly maintenance fee at the Kona Coast Resort II = $815.

Many of the other members here on TUG have a much lower TPU to maintenance fee ratio than I have, but I am drinking milk and getting that corrected!


----------



## aliikai2

*By just being an RCI member*

You can book extra vacations for cash only. Here is what can be had at your preferred resort without making 10 years of payments,



5 of 6 Photos
[Previous]
[Next]
View Larger Images


  [RCI Hospitality - Save This Search]
Sedona Vacation Club/Los Abrigados (#2026) 	
Be the first to write a review
160 Portal Lane
Sedona,  AZ   86336
USA
www.losabrigados.com


MAP RESORT
[Share this resort info in Facebook]

RCI Staff say... 
If the resort requires a mandatory all-inclusive fee, then such fee, depending on the resort and season, may cover meals, drinks, tours transportation, resort activities, resort amenities, services and facilities and is required to be prepaid at or before check-in. If the resort makes available an optional all-inclusive package for an additional fee, then such fee, depending on resort and season, may cover meals, drinks, tours, transportation, resort activities, resort amenities, services and facilities. A Member may not be able to purchase food or drink at the resort if he/she chooses not to pay the optional fee. Fees, terms and conditions of packages covered by an all-inclusive fee are determined solely by the resort, and are subject to change at any time.
	Available Units 	

	Resort Details 	

	Area Attractions 	

	Transportation 	

	Reviews 	
How you got here:
Search Options
Extra Vacations Only
Search Terms Used
Keyword: sedona
Narrow Your Search
Check-In Month
October 2011   [3]
November 2011   [10]
December 2011   [16]
January 2012   [34]
February 2012   [28]
March 2012   [5]
Price
Minimum Unit Size
Sleeps
Check-In Day of the Week
To change search criteria, go back to search results or start a new search

Units that meet your criteria 	Total Units Available:  96

 	Unit Type 	Max Occup
(Privacy) 	Kitchen 	Check-In Date 	Check-Out Date 	Price
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 23-Oct-2011 	Sun 30-Oct-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 29-Oct-2011 	Sat 05-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 30-Oct-2011 	Sun 06-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 05-Nov-2011 	Sat 12-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 06-Nov-2011 	Sun 13-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 11-Nov-2011 	Fri 18-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 12-Nov-2011 	Sat 19-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 13-Nov-2011 	Sun 20-Nov-2011 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 18-Nov-2011 	Fri 25-Nov-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 19-Nov-2011 	Sat 26-Nov-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 25-Nov-2011 	Fri 02-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 26-Nov-2011 	Sat 03-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 27-Nov-2011 	Sun 04-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 02-Dec-2011 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 03-Dec-2011 	Sat 10-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 10-Dec-2011 	Sat 17-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 11-Dec-2011 	Sun 18-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	Fri 23-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	Fri 23-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 17-Dec-2011 	Sat 24-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 18-Dec-2011 	Sun 25-Dec-2011 	USD 611.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 23-Dec-2011 	Fri 30-Dec-2011 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 24-Dec-2011 	Sat 31-Dec-2011 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 25-Dec-2011 	Sun 01-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 30-Dec-2011 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 30-Dec-2011 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 31-Dec-2011 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 01-Jan-2012 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 01-Jan-2012 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	USD 638.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 08-Jan-2012 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 15-Jan-2012 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 20-Jan-2012 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 21-Jan-2012 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 22-Jan-2012 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 27-Jan-2012 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 28-Jan-2012 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 29-Jan-2012 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	USD 512.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 03-Feb-2012 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 04-Feb-2012 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 05-Feb-2012 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 10-Feb-2012 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 11-Feb-2012 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 12-Feb-2012 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	USD 449.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 17-Feb-2012 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 18-Feb-2012 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	USD 602.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	USD 530.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 19-Feb-2012 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	USD 602.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 24-Feb-2012 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 25-Feb-2012 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	USD 602.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	Sun 04-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	Sun 04-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	2 Bedrooms 	8 (4) 	Partial 	Sun 26-Feb-2012 	Sun 04-Mar-2012 	USD 602.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	Fri 09-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 02-Mar-2012 	Fri 09-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	Sat 10-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	1 Bedroom 	6 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	Sat 10-Mar-2012 	USD 530.99
	2 Bedrooms 	6 (6) 	Partial 	Sat 03-Mar-2012 	Sat 10-Mar-2012 	USD 602.99


----------



## greeneyes07

Again, thanks for ALL replies. At this point we are leaning towards staying with DRI. 

Resale- it will cost 3G (free to us)to buy TheClub direct from Diamond, we will lose a free 1 week vaca in a 2bd of our choice which with 6 people to house is worth at least 2G to us, we will take our chances getting the best deal on resale I have seen our pts. 2500 level asking price often around $4G, and then pay an attorney and RE closing agent for their time. All this is approaching what we have paid potentially. 

Also, DRI seems to have a reputation as being the most difficult to work with when you have bought resale and are attempting to gain a valid deed and transfer banked points from previous owners. It seems they want exclusivity and that is not a bad thing if you paid retail. I read where someone bickered with them for a year to recognize their resale deed. And the husband is just not sure about that gamble, arguing with companies is not for everyone.

I have pored over all the other vacation/timeshare plans for reviews on quality,availabilty of resorts in plan or for exchange NEAR us, and DRI is the best fit for us. I can see where its not the best for everyone. If  we were in our 60's we would pass on Diamond unless we were wealthy, but we are attracted to the long term plans of the company. We want to travel a lot, everywhere, in our Golden Years and we like the long term plans of Diamond for its resorts and management from what we have seen in our research. We will need to go with the %50 off 2 month advance discount for now, but all indications show we can get something in at least Sedona in June which is alright. Plus there is alot in Scottsdale and even Mesa where we live in case the visiting folks want to use one year. If I lived in CA, our points would be woefully inadequate. I would probably not go with them there. Resale points from other DRI owner IS something I will look into!

I would also not go with them if we were wanting a plan with much resale ability, I have decided DRI is best for long term users who are pretty darn sure they will be enjoying it in the future. Hopefully


----------



## DeniseM

I'm sorry, but this makes no financial sense.

Look at it this way:  You are financing a multi-thousand dollar decision in a few days without having the info. or experience to make an informed decision.

The alternative:  Rescind - then take your time (I recommend 6 mos.) and hang out here with us on TUG and do all your research without any pressure or deadlines.

I GUARANTEE that if you rescind - in 6 mos., you will be extremely glad that you did not take option #1.  

If after you do your research, you decide to buy from the developer after all - no problem - they would be glad to sell to you again, and maybe even sweeten the pot.

So if you rescind - *ALL your options are completely open.* 

But if you buy from the developer, *you are locked into a decision that you are going to deeply regret as soon as you know a little more about timesharing.*

Don't do it!



> pay an attorney and RE closing agent for their time



Just noticed this - not correct - you don't need an attorney to buy a timeshare - it's rare to use one, and you can get a no frills transfer for as little at $100.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

greeneyes07 said:


> Again, thanks for ALL replies. At this point we are leaning towards staying with DRI.



I'm a DRI owner. I've bought resale, and I've also bought additional from DRI to get into the Club, including a 2400 point starter contract like yours.  I also own outside the DRI system.

Let me echo what Denise said, and what I mentioned upthread.

Rescind!!!!!  There is simply no reason for you to let this contract go through.  There is *nothing* offered to you now that you can't get later if you decide that is what you. 

Let me repeat and be extremely  clear - *You lose nothing by rescinding!!!!  There is no advantage to you to not rescind!*  But you gain the option to get more information.

*******

On top of that, let me add that a 2500 point contract in DRI is a terrible, terrible contract under almost any condition.  When you add the trust fees to the annual fees, it becomes an incredibly expensive annual burden.  

And if you ever try to get rid of it, you will find that you will need to pay someone thousands of dollars to take it off your hands - and even then you might not be able to find someone to take it.  Because it has negative value!!! If you die it's the kind of thing you try to will to someone out of spite - seriously.


----------



## eal

Please rescind now - you will be so glad you did.

Here is an ebay auction for 18,000 Diamond points that starts at $1.  It includes free usage in 2011 and reduced closing ($150).  If you go ahead with this purchase you are spending THOUSANDS of dollars more for a Diamond product than you need to!  None of the so-called perks they are offering you are worth anything in  the long run.  Be happy that you discovered this site before it was too late!

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-000-POINTS-D...50833574919?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a66d89c07


----------



## oceanvps

we owned (for about 2 days) 3500 points for $10630.00 (feb 2011) and I became seriously worried about how easy it would be to actually book with that many points without waiting to the last minute every time.  also, you have several children so that means 1bd (check out the occupancy limit) or 2bds at the very minimum, can you book any rooms with those credits in the size you need?

we bought in hawaii on a monday, decided on the tuesday (fly day home) we were rescinding and rescinded on the wed, thur, fri, mon (i faxed them from three dif fax machines) i have to say they did the rescind without a whimper. it sounds like you feel differently about this than we did - i didn't sleep the night of the signing and felt sick about the whole thing until i saw the cancellation acceptance in the mail.  I think at the very minimum rescind now, make sure you really want to still do that and then go buy it again if you really want to (i'd do resale but I know the "club" doesn't come with resale).  I'd be seriously worried about the size of unit you can get with that number of credits. plus diamond management kind of scares me with the rate of their maintenance fee increases (i only have exp with the hawaii collection though).


----------



## slip

I'd rescind but if your happy and comfortable with your purchase that's 
what matters. Join TUG and learn how to get the most out of your timeshare.
But you still have time to rescind.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I'll come back again with one more post, as a fellow DRI owner.

What you are doing here makes *zero *sense. DRI is an OK system, but you are about to embark on what might be the worst possible way to get into the system.  The fact that you are seriously thinking about going ahead with the deal screams to me that you need to stop and take more time to think about what you are doing.

Bluntly, for what you can get with 2500 points, you ought to be able to rent the same unit from a DRI owner for less than you would pay in annual fees - and that's without even considering what you would be paying as an upfront cost. 

If you don't believe me, PM me and let's see what we can work out!!!!


----------



## csalter2

*I love DRI, but...*

Greeneyes07, I want you to know that I am one of the more positive people on TUG who is a Diamond owner. As you can see I am a Gold Elite member so I have a lot of points. I like the flexibility DRI offers. However, I am going to let you know that you have too few points to really benefit from the system. In addition, DRI's maintenance fees have gone up steeply over the last four years. The maintenance fees are a great source of dissatisfaction for DRI members. The only other real complaint the DRI owners have is availability of resorts when they try to make reservations. Personally, I have not had that problem because I make my reservations a year or so in advance since I usually know when my vacations will be by that time. 

If you buy points resale, you can only use them in the collection in which you own. Los Abrigados is a new addition to the US Collection. There are about 25 resorts in that collection throughout the US. You would only be able to use points in that collection. The points would not be applicable to the European and Hawaii resorts that are outside the US collection. 

As much as I like DRI and its benefits, I must admit that when I see people getting weeks in the DRI resorts right now for less than the maintenance fees I pay, it really irritates me. The amount we pay in points is more than what people who are not in the Club are paying to stay there. That is making lots of DRI owners boil right now. However, most timeshare owners are feeling this due to the economy. 

I would tell you to think about it some more. You can rescind and it will not be a problem. Learn more. I would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have about the system as I have used it extensively. There are things about it that you don't even know and you're saleperson probably does not know.  You can PM may and I can go into detail for you about DRI's benefits. However, hold off until you really know what you're getting into. Whatever, benefits they offered that you signed for initially will be there later even if you rescind, believe me. I did not buy resale, because I did not know what I know now. I don't have any regrets, but I must say I received a whole lot more for what I paid than you currently have. 

Be patient, you can still get what you want. I have never seen a problem with getting into Sedona properties. DRI recently renovated the Sedona Summit and made two different types of rooms that look very nce.  You can get into there pretty easily. 

Again, I would be more than happy to talk with you so that you can make a better decision regarding rescinding or not.


----------



## PeelBoy

No more posting from the original poster. What is the final decision?

I have owned 10,000 Diamonds points for 13 years and gone through 2 Chapter 7 and 1 name change.  My home resort is Sedona Ridge, but I have never returned there after purchase.

I love Diamonds.  My points have brought me to various places in Europe, Asia and North America.  I have no regret and no complaint I bought Diamonds (then Sunterra) retail.

Tuggers account for a very small percent of timesharers.  Tuggers including myself want to maximize their timeshare benefits while average timeshare owners are happy with buying retail and going to the same place every year.

Now, I have learned how to manipulate the system to maximize my benefits.  If everyone buys resale, where are the newbies who buy retail from developers who continue to build new and better resorts for people like me and other tuggers to use and to take advantage of the system.

Two years ago, I went to West Planet Hollywood which is a really nice resort.  I am going to wait for a newbie who has bought from the developer for 45K and then sell it to me via ebay for $1.


----------



## greeneyes07

We are still looking it all over-we can send papers on Monday and get it there FED EX by Tues which is the AZ time, recission 7 days starts I day after purchase day.

Again I appreciate the pro Diamond people coming out, and stress that we would rather pay more than take a chance on hassles using our membership w/ Diamond. Anyone buy their DRI resale, and have an easy time getting deed transferred , points recognized and enter The Club for a payment?? I would love to hear, as all resale transfer of the total DRI membership stories I have read online sound negative and stressful. 

Yeah, I know the risk takers get the best deals in life, but that's not us!!

Buying resale pts for the US collection sounds perfect to be honest, we intend to stay driving distance mostly while we have all 4 kids to bring. Glad to hear Sedona booking is no problem, we also have access in our collection to Payson and Pinetop, very excited about visiting. We will eventually add more pts, to maximize use.

I promise I will post our final call, if the Tuggers promise to be happy or at least not mean .I know we can get the deal later, that is for sure.


----------



## csalter2

*Don't Worry...*

Don't worry about anyone being mean. Your decision is your decision. It's your money and you do what you feel will have you sleep easiest at night. The only person you answer to is your spouse. I know that you want to do what you feel is right. It's not easy when you have people telling you you can get the same item for a dollar when you are paying thousands of dollars. That makes you wonder if you are doing the smart or right thing. You would not be human if you did not feel a certain uneasiness or apprehension. Just know that there are people on this board who have gotten those points very cheaply and then there are others who have paid a pretty penny for those points. The bottom line is you can get the deals with a little work. 

Buying from DRI let's you know that you can use your points in the club and you can use them for various club extras. However, you will only have 2500 points. The good part if you have the US Collection will be the 13 month advantage to make reservations. When DRI has there 50% point discount, that could help you. If you have a timeshare in another system, you can use that to turn into points through DRI's Club Select system.  This would give you more points that year.  

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## TUGBrian

Please note that even if you rescind, and change your mind later...the same salesperson would jump through the phone to get you to sign the same deal you have now.

As mentioned before, its your decision...but you only have one shot to rescind to do more research and make that decision for yourself.

once the recisssion period is over, you no longer have any options.

you have tens of thousands of people who wish they had discovered the resale market prior to buying new.  you wont find many who claim they wish they bought new =)


----------



## nightnurse613

You must love to get people riled up.   I'm not going to tell you to RESCIND or not but, I will answer your question. I bought someplace I could go to every year (hi, neighbor) so I wound up owning at Villas of Sedona (2 units) and the Ridge at Sedona Golf Resort.  Bought all of them resale several years back and paid about $500 for each (today, probably free) - a regular transaction with NO PROBLEMS getting the deeds.  I bought a RCI points at Rayburn so I could use points and and Points for Deposit. Went to the world famous DRI update at Sedona Summit. Starting with their $10,000 package, I eventually paid $3,000 to join The Club and get a couple thousand US Collection points (along with the mandatory annual MF).  In exchange they agreed to bring all three of my Sedona resorts into the contract FOR FREE and gave me enough DRI points to be an Elite member (well, it wasn't much but every bit helps).  As many people have pointed out, Sedona is available almost all the time (I have TWO reservations starting next week for four days).  Somehow they also got Bell Rock Inn in VOOC - which is a motel! I would just like to add that there are many ads for timeshare RENTALS throughout this great country where the owners are just hoping to get what THEY paid for their maintenance fees (fees you would have to pay EVERY year) and you could enjoy those rentals without ANY UPFRONT purchase price or obligation to pay those annual M/F - which, as someone has pointed out; seem to go up every year courtesy of DRI.


----------



## nightnurse613

Carlito-   BTW, here is something I was unaware of that you alluded to in your last post.  In order to utilize the 13 month reservation window, you must own enough US Collection points for the reservation.  Meaning, if I own 2500 US Collection Points I cannot take advantage of the 13 month window unless my reservation is for 2500 points or less. (Regardless of how many "points" I have in my account).  Otherwise, I have to revert back to the 10 month window.  I always thought that points were points but, not necessarily the case!


----------



## fcpowell

*My 2 cents after reading this thread......*

Okay Green Eyes.......here is the skinny.

1.  You are worried about being able to get your "club membership" if you buy resale * A different salesperson will be there to shepherd the way Don't Worry*

2. In a reply above, someone posted the link to 18,000 points.  If you pick that up instead on the ebay auction, you will have enough annual points to not have to worry about the 30 day or 60 day booking window for 50% discounts - *you will own enough points that it doesn't matter*

3. You want the free vacation week they offer and claim it is a $2,000 value. It clearly is not.  Look at the rental board here on TUG for last minute deals. $700 max for *very nice *weeks.  

4. As stated previously by virtually everyone --- *RESCIND NOW*  -- do not ignore this valuable advice from so many knowledgeable people.

_ I have bought the following all resale and saved tens of thousands doing so:
*Marriott *- Timber Lodge (2), Mountainside (2), Summit Watch, Grand Vista (2), Newport Coast
*Hyatt *- Winward Cove (2), Sedona
*DVC *- 500 points
*HGVC *- 10,000 points
*RCI *- 97,000 points

Never one problem with closing - there are many reputable hones closing companies (title companies) just like you use when you close on a home.  No different.

RESCIND and be happy - like said above, this deal (if not better) will always be there for you!   Don not complete this deal and be a statistic.  Save the money and get *MORE *and feel better about it in the long run.


----------



## DeniseM

greeneyes07 said:


> I promise I will post our final call, if the Tuggers promise to be happy or at least not mean .I know we can get the deal later, that is for sure.



No one here is being mean to you.  But it is frustrating for experienced owners to stand by and watch you make a big $$$ mistake.  No one in this thread, not even the DRI owners, said this was a good deal.

One more time:  If you rescind now, it will give you unlimited time to research timesharing with no pressure.  Then, if you still want to buy from the developer - you can.  But then you will be making an informed decision.  Right now you are being influenced by what a sales person told you.  

The salesperson just wants your *money.
*
But all the people in this thread who have taken the time to respond have YOUR BEST INTEREST in mind.  

Who are you going to believe?

Don't do it - rescind and take your time to make an informed decision!  You have nothing to lose by rescinding and everything to gain.


----------



## greeneyes07

Sorry about my "mean"' comment, any advice given now is well intentioned not mean no matter how harsh. I asked for advice, and I am getting loads of it. Thank you all, sincerely!! What I meant by mean( as I wrote )was AFTER if we decided to go retail w/ Diamond.Then it would be less useful. Right now it is ALL relevant, sorry I did not make that clear. I have also done loads of research on other timeshares over the past few days with my husband so we have a much better idea than we did a week ago. 

Thank you nightnurse for your vote of confidence on going w/ Diamond resale-its good to know one person succeeded getting in w/ them resale. 18,000 pts would carry a bigger maintenence fee of like $2000 though would it not? For us right now having 6-8,000 seems perfect. 

VERY interesting that the 13 month reservation advance IN collection only applies to your yearly pt level! So if we save for 2 years, we still cannot reserve over 2,500 pts in our collection 13 mos. in advance? That is good to know! That's what they call a "loophole" for sure!

Here is my biggest worry of just renting timeshare weeks 2bd units thru private parties not big company- we show up all 6 of us and somebody goofed or misrepresented and we are S O Of Luck. If you knew my family you would know that vacations might not happen again for a LOOOONG time.( We have a somewhat "special needs "kid emotionally.)Trust me.

I am learning much about timeshares, esp. resale, but please learn from  me we are not all cut out for the uncertainty of private transaction. I have sold a bunch (real estate, vehicles) privately this past few years. The individual is capable of far more insanity while the corporation is capable of far more deception,IMO. Buying private weeks carries more risk every year than a one time TS resale.

I will have my husband read ALL your input, so he can help us sort this out.


----------



## Picker57

Greeneyes - Since you're still in 'information acquisition' mode, you might browse Tom Tubbs' website, www.timesharestogo.com.  Besides a lot of listings, he has some excellent additional information, including what used to be called "Timeshares 101".  It's good stuff.  Also, browse eBay to see all that's for sale there....and note the prices.  And don't get too caught up in that "club" stuff.  Buy a good property, book it early, then bank it with SFX or the like. Lots of stuff to digest, true, but lots of time to get back in the game - with full benefits - after you rescind. 

I agree with the consensus, that you're paying a lot of money for not enough points to do much with.  

        Best of luck,

              Zach Kaplan


----------



## psalm150

*I can't believe you are considering keeping this thing*



greeneyes07 said:


> I will have my husband read ALL your input, so he can help us sort this out.



Dear greeneyes,

Be a good wife to your husband and tell him not to make this huge mistake.
There is way too much money involved and the only winner in this will be the developer if you decide to keep this contract.
Think about YOUR CHILDREN! Think about all the FOOD and GAS you could buy with the thousands of dollars you will give away for this timeshare. 
Really, think about the VACATIONS you can have with the huge amount of money you will save!
(have you seen the cost of food and gas lately?????)

To have had this good, no EXCELLENT, advice from the kind and knowledgeable people on this website would have saved my husband and me a whole LOT of money when we bought from a developer years ago.

GIVE THIS CONTRACT BACK, girl, GIVE IT BACK.


----------



## Ken Maurer

nightnurse613 said:


> ... In order to utilize the 13 month reservation window, you must own enough US Collection points for the reservation.



I've got 8,500 points with DRI in the Hawaii Collection, and recently picked up two mainland property resales (15,000 points each) on TUG.  I had absolutely no problem getting recorded deeds on either of them.  The only problem I've had is in getting them added into "The Club", which I'm going to try to do when I'm at The Summit later this year.  Based on your first post, I expect to get much better results face-to-face than the party line I get over the phone.  (No bleepin' way am I going to pay $22K to avoid having to do II or RCI exchanges and get their "concierge" service.)  Thanks.

One minor point regarding your second post is that, is that due to some quirk of DRI, both the Summit at Sedona and the Polo Towers Villas in Las Vegas are in the Hawaii Collection, not the US as one would expect.

Back to the original question.  The only real advantage of getting into "The Club" is free exchanges within their properties and affiliates.  If greeneyes7 and her family intend to spend most of their time at the Summit, then they absolutely and unconditionally should bail out immediately and pick up a week or two in a two bedroom unit there for less than their "deal" from DRI.  I paid a total of about $5K for the two properties I just picked up, a 2-bedroom and a 4-bedroom, both during prime weeks, even paying an agent to handle the transfers and deeds in both cases.


----------



## Cary

*My wife and I have 3 deeded timeshare weeks. We have been trading to the Sedona area for 3 years from the small resorts we own at. We have been through many RCI timeshare point sales presentations. We believe in deeded property and have always been able to trade to the resorts we have requested. We recently, in May, last month 2011 found a deeded week 21, a prime spring/summer week at Breezy Point, Mn for only $400. We were also able to use the week this year. We found this deeded week here at TUG. 

[Link deleted - you are not permitted to post a link to your commercial website on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]

I would cancel immediately sending everything back to the resort or where ever they request by c*ertified mail.


----------



## garyk01

*Timeshare owning*

I own over 20 timeshares and you need to see what is out there and price things out. If you would like my advice as to what i look for, send me a email with your phone number and ill call you as to what i look for and how i manage them

Garyk01@hotmail.com

Gary


----------



## d2r4s

*answer*

this is a good deal if you want to add points later and do some other things, its a bad deal by itself as it will get you little advantage when it comes to trading in the Diamond System without other point or a time share some place else to add ponts to what you have.  

A friend just gave me his 2500 because he realized it was bad deal and I added to my account where I have a lot of points.


----------



## Newtoshare

*Follow the advice of the majority..*

Hi Greeneyes, 

I am new to timeshares as well and found TUG when I was looking at getting into the market approx. 2 months ago. I've wanted one for a while and am also anxious to purchase our first timeshare. That being said, I also want to make sure I make a decision I will not regret. We also have 4 kids and a standard hotel room is no longer an option for us either. 

There is so much to learn that I would also advise you to rescind just to make sure that you make the best personal and financial choice for your family. There is so much to learn that you owe it to yourselves to educate yourself before jumping in. What do you have to lose? You can always decide to purchase the same thing once you come to the table knowing what your options are. 

Personally, I was initially looking at buying a specific timeshare for $10-15K. Thankfully, I found TUG before I purchased anything. I have now researched previous sales of what I was looking to buy and have seen (recent) sales as low as $1K. I've also learned about some other options that I would have never know about. 

If you can do what you want for less, why not do so? You could always put the balance of money in savings for your kids' college... believe me, I know, 4 is a lot.


----------



## thearf1941

*Art culbertson*

Hi, I'am a owner with DRI for over 12 years. I am very happy with them and spend time in Lake tahoe and Sedona. You need to recend then contact me. I can help.   thearf1742@juno.com


----------



## csalter2

*Beware...*

Greeneyes07, be very careful of anyone with just a few posts on TUG trying to assist you personally. Beware that there are salespeople who read these posts as well and are looking to scam you too. 

I know one would say who to trust, but history is a good teacher and you can read their history on this site.


----------



## freddy

*Cancel*

Cancel immediately and check out the RESALES per a reputable big name timeshare real estate agency. Guaranteed you'll pay less, but more importantly, you'll have some time to do your due diligence by reading about timeshares, points, DRI, II, etc. Then decide what you want to do without the pressure. Just cancel immediately.


----------



## PeelBoy

OK.  One more time from me - a 13 year Diamonds Club member.  

What are the advantages of being a Club member.  If you buy resale, you are not a Club member, unless you buy more points direct from Diamonds with conditions to add your resale into Club membership.

There are 2 advantages of being a Club member:

1. Access to 100+ resort (now they have more so I don't know how many exactly) especially their resorts in Europe, without exchange fee at 10 months out.

2. Access to II with lower points requirement and Getaway Vacation (a week for cash). For example, you need 6500 points for a one bedroom in Sedona Summit but will get a two bedroom via II.

Both will not satisfy your needs.  Given your family of 6 and a tight budget, travel to Europe or the East coast is impossible for now.

If you are interested in travling in Arizona only for now, pick up a resale US Collection for 10000 points.  You have to pay more MF but the money you saved this time will offset the additional annual fees.

Tuggers are interested in maximizing our benefits.  You are lucky you found this website to receive lots of excellent advice.

Cancel it now.  If you still want the same deal two months later after doing your due diligence reading this site, you can go back to the same salesperson, who will cut a even better deal for you.

I know Diamonds extremely well.  I love Diamonds but if I had an opportunity to re-do it, I will purchase a resale US Collection.

Even better for you is purchase a summer week in a hot spot, e.g. SoCal or Myrtle Beach at a low annual fee and exchange through II.  For $800 per year, you will have like two weeks of vacation in a two bedroom nice unit.  Nowadays, resale is like free, so I never factor in the initial investment, which is only a few hundred dollars for closing.


----------



## PeelBoy

One more thing: 2500 points is a bigger mistake than buying directly from Diamonds.  You will get almost nothing for 2500 points, except a few days a week or last minute booking.  A healthy number for a beginner is like 6500 to 10000 points.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Greeneyes - a quick question.  

What did the salesman tell you the annual fees would be for the 2500 points?

****

I ask the question because the sales people sometimes "forget" to include the annual trust fee when they present the costs.

Per this post, in the US collection the trust fee is a flat $460/year (that fee is independent of the points) and the resort fees are $0.114 per point.

Using those numbers a 2500 point contract will have $285 in resort fees, but with the trust fee that would $745. And 60% of what you pay will simply be trust overhead!!!  And if you join the DRI club, you will have a an added Club fee on top of that!!!

That is a big reason why those small 2500 point contracts are toxic. They simply are not cost effective because owners of those units end up paying mostly overhead charges.  They are a  horrible deal, with the owners of those small ownerships effectively paying 2x to 3x more per point in total annual cost than the people who 10,000 to 20,000 point (or more) contracts.


----------



## GTStone

*Confusing Responses ?*

 

There are some people here who will tell you, often with lots of not so nice labels, to never buy retail.  Remember, if no one ever bought timeshares retail, there would not be any properties, and the resale market would not exist !

I'm not saying all deals are good !  Maybe the one you bought is not right.  However, perhaps my scenario will help.

I own a fixed summer week across from the beach in Southern California.  It is a 2 bedroom unit.  I never trade it.  My cost ... about $ 15K.  The maintenance fee is higher then many, but its by the water and that means it requires more maintenance because salt water is corrosive.  This is a very nice resort, and people all enjoy staying there.  I bought it retail and have no regrets.  I've never seen a unit there for "super cheap" resale.  

I bought a 2nd week there for its points values.  Its floating and cost me a bit less.  I get roughly 69,000 RCI points.  I can usually trade those for about two, or more, weeks of time in the RCI system.  I often get shorter stays ( 3 to 5 days ).

I book through RCI.  Sometimes its frustrating, sometimes its OK.  There are fees, and they do offer a lot of inexpensive last chance opportunities.  With all of the competing programs, inventory can be limited.  We have little flexibility for the next few years.  Thereafter we could do great with this same investment.

The plus side is that my buy in was not as high as most examples I see here.  It would be nice to have lower costs, but that would have tradeoffs.  I do know this.  I have the minimum capability of having 7 people vacation for 14 days each year.  My cost for this ( maintenance fees ) is less then $ 2,000 / year.  I can't rent quality hotel space by the beach for this low a rate.  So that is value.

If you are unsure about this transaction, get out of the deal.  Look at where you want to go.  Everyone agrees you should buy where you would like to vacation.  Then look to see if there are resales available that meet your needs.  If so, great.  If not, but retail exists, you may want to try negotiating a better deal.  Otherwise, you might be best to wait.  

Take a serious look at the trading options.  Specifically, look at RCI.  Many of the places you look at will deposit to RCI.  Their Points option is not available at all resorts, but it gives you the flexibility of short term vacations.  Also look at their resort lists, and travel deals ( inventory available for rental ).  It will give you a good idea of the possibilities.

Finally, don't make a decision based on a sales pitch.  Any legitimate timeshare company will be courteous when you say you want to think it over and will get back to them.  The same offer, or a better one, will still be there if the inventory is still available.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## DeniseM

csalter2 said:


> Greeneyes07, be very careful of anyone with just a few posts on TUG trying to assist you personally.



I agree - your best bet is to post any questions on the forum where everyone can see them and answer them.  

Sales people are not permitted to openly solicit contacts on TUG, but that doesn't keep them from doing so privately.


----------



## GTStone

*Follow up question*

Someone mentioned Los Abrigados.  Is that the resort ?

We stayed there two years ago.  We traded in through RCI and it didn't cost me many RCI points at all.  I had no problem getting a place and I found it to be nice.

Our friends also stayed there in a different unit.  We enjoyed Sedona.  

We made the mistake of attending a sales pitch ( they offered the free train trip which was nice ).  The man who set it up was very nice but the lady in the front office who tried to entice us originally to take the tour quickly expressed her displeasure for not using her, and she did so very rudely.  

Then we got the tour ( very brief ) and sales pitch ( too long ).  Much of what was stated was simply not true.  We thanked the man for his time and made it clear we would not be investing in their system.  He let us go, but kept pressuring our friends ( who were polite but really were not in a position to buy ).  They finally had to get firm and say NO, and then walk out.

I still contend buying retail might be right for you, but if you are being subject to one of those pitches, walk away.  Nothing good will come of it.   Also consider one of the highly regarded resale agents who post on this forum.  They will be far better then the commissioned sales person at the resort.

No good deal will go away !  You are still way to early in the fact finding to make a decision now.


----------



## GTStone

*# of posts*



csalter2 said:


> Greeneyes07, be very careful of anyone with just a few posts on TUG trying to assist you personally. Beware that there are salespeople who read these posts as well and are looking to scam you too.
> 
> I know one would say who to trust, but history is a good teacher and you can read their history on this site.



Carlito,

Not all with few posts are agents.  I don't post a lot but I've owned timeshares for 12 years.  I'm not an agent, and only share from my personal experience.  

I hope you won't consider that unreliable !

Tim


----------



## DeniseM

GTStone - Carlito is referring to the posters who asked her to contact them privately.


----------



## greeneyes07

OK Tuggers, you don't have to think of a nice way to respond to us keeping the timeshare w/ DRI because...

we RESCINDED:whoopie: 

I showed the hubbster, who was really excited about our new timeshare, all the posts esp. the ones that focused on how experienced Diamond users felt that 2500 pts was indeed  NOT ENOUGH to do very much with, and that by the time we paid off our points, they could be worth even less. Our benefits just did not justify the $800 approx yearly maintenence fees. 

Plus with the inability to EVER book in advance, we were setting ourselves up for possible disappointment when we were able to travel further.My husbands job may not always allow for last minute week's vacation time off.

 Plus we like to go to SoCal sometimes and I got the feeling after a few calls, that booking there by cash in Summer on short notice with even our Interval Gold Entertainment discount card would not get us a better rate. I called 3 places and told them, as instructed, that we had the "Entertainment"club card. I may as well have called and said that I was a member of the Mickey Mouse Club, from the reaction I got. I was quoted higher rates by $60.00 per night for the hotel we stayed at last year by last minute Orbitz rate. and I don't think we could ever get in CA with our Pts in summer.

The thought of never getting to go to CA because we were tapped out with DRI fees that would only get us to Sedon , Payson etc. did it for me- maybe we could, but I could not verify it. So I did as I think EVERY responder suggested and we RESCINDED. 

We are not interested in being contacted about resale timeshares right now. We never want to buy a week we have to trade and will probably just look for timeshare 2 bd weeks to RENT , despite the risk of error. Sedona and So Cal at this pt. 3 day weekends are great also.

We still like many things about DRI and may join in the future but I did conclude that 2500 pts is not enough and we cannot afford any more.

Thank you for ALL the helpful replies.


----------



## GTStone

*One closing thought*

So Cal ?  Please check out Grand Pacific Resorts !  There are several along the coast.  Nope, I'm not talking about a purchase.  You can contact them directly about rental weeks and you don't have to own anything anywhere.  Owners list their units for rent with the resort directly.

These are Gold Crown properties.  They are comfortable, with lots for your kids to do, and easy to commute.  I happen to own at Seapointe and I know for a fact two bedroom rentals are available for summer weeks, and yes you can reserve them well in advance.  Also, you will not be subject to a sales pitch.  Properties like the Carlsbad Inn and Seapointe are sold out.  They may offer to "introduce you" to Marbrisa but saying "no thanks" will be readily acceptable.


----------



## Karen G

greeneyes07 said:


> we RESCINDED:whoopie:


Congratulations! I'm so happy for you--you made the right decision.


----------



## slip

Congrats on your rescind!! 
It sounds like you and your husband are really interested in timeshares.
It sounds like they may be a good fit for you. Use TUG and take your time
in finding what you think would be a good fit. It still may be DRI points but resale. 
You can start checking and ask questions, everyone will help.


----------



## eal

Congratulations on your decision.  Renting for awhile will give you a feel for the timeshare "lifestyle", then you can see if it works for you in the long term, and if you do indeed want to buy something eventually.  Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

greeneyes07 said:


> we RESCINDED:whoopie:
> 
> I showed the hubbster, who was really excited about our new timeshare, all the posts esp. the ones that focused on how experienced Diamond users felt that 2500 pts was indeed  NOT ENOUGH to do very much with, and that by the time we paid off our points, they could be worth even less. Our benefits just did not justify the $800 approx yearly maintenence fees.
> *We still like many things about DRI and may join in the future but I did conclude that 2500 pts is not enough and we cannot afford any more.*
> 
> Thank you for ALL the helpful replies.



Congratulations!!!!

And now to continue the education  .....

If you could afford the deal you just rescinded on, you can certainly afford the points that you need.  Let's work it out.

You can probably pick up an 8000 point deeded contract for no more than $500, all fees included.  That contract will have resort fees of about $900 per year plus the $460 trust fee, which will come out to about $1360/year.  

That's about $460 more than the $895 you would have been paying on the contract you rescinded.  

I don't see where you gave a purchase figure on the contract you rescinded, but you did mention you would be paying it off over 10 years.  And I'm pretty sure that if you add how much you would be paying for those ten years to the annual costs for the 2500 point contract that you rescinded, you will find that you will be paying less per year for the 8000 point contract, while also having three times as many points available.

As a member of the US collection, you can reserve at all resorts in the US collection beginning 12 months before check-in.  Resorts in the US Collection include:

- Bent Creek Golf Village - TN
- Cypress Pointe Resort II - FL
- Daytona Beach Regency - FL
- Desert Paradise Resort - NV
- Flamingo Beach Resort - St. Maarten
- Grand Beach Resort- FL
- Island Links Resort - SC
- Greensprings Plantation - VA
- London Bridge Resort - AZ
- Plantation at Fall Creek - MO
- Powhatan Plantation - VA
- Ridge on Sedona - AZ
- Royal Palm Beach - St. Maarten
- Scottsdale Links Resort - AZ
- Scottsdale Villa Mirage - AZ
- Sedona Summit Resort - AZ
- Villas de Santa Fe - NM
- San Luis Bay Inn - CA
- Lake Tahoe - CA


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Maybe You Rescinded & Maybe You Just Think You Rescinded.*




greeneyes07 said:


> we RESCINDED:whoopie:





greeneyes07 said:


> We are still looking it all over-we can send papers on Monday and get it there FED EX by Tues which is the AZ time, recission 7 days starts I day after purchase day.


Here's just 1 more possible thing to worry about. 

I could be talking through my hat here because I have never bought a timeshare from a timeshare company & thus I have no experience with rescinding (or not rescinding).  Everything I think I know about rescinding a full-freight timeshare purchase comes from reading other people's entries right here on TUG-BBS. 

Among the frequent rescission advice put forward by those on TUG who actually know their onions is the importance of precisely following the official rescission & cancellation instructions included with the full-freight purchase documents you received when the timeshare sellers got through with you. 

That is, if the instructions say that notification of rescission must be sent by USPS, then that's how it has to be -- not FedEx, not UPS, not DHL, not hand-carried by official courier, not any other way, only USPS.  Otherwise the slick timeshare companies can claim your attempted rescission doesn't count because it wasn't done by the specified method within the required time.  Whether the DRI people are sticklers about that I do not know -- maybe somebody else on TUG-BBS has relevant insights.  

Here's hoping the rescission goes through no matter what mode you used to send it.  Nobody who has seen the light about full-freight timeshares should end up stuck with 1 after all just because of technicalities & fine print in the full-freight purchase documents. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM

WHEEEEEEWWWWW!!!!  THAT WAS CLOSE!!!!


----------



## Kd311

*If you are doing research, could I suggest...*

You might take a look at Hilton (HGVC).  They have lots of flexibility, and the CA resorts one poster was talking about (Marbrisa) are affiliate resorts, along with Palm Springs, LV, Hawaii, Florida, etc.  There is 30 day availability in LV at one of the three resorts pretty much all the time (cash $60/night studio, $80, 1 BR, etc).  You can book using your points for as little as 3 nights, and it includes RCI membership.  We own two HGVC TS and love them!  They have good trading power too.

JMHO 

Glad you rescinded.     We paid $10k to the developer for an EOY TS before we knew better.  We bought our 2nd resale and got twice as many points for 1/4 the price.

Good luck with your TS research!  If you are itching to use TS in the meantime, just rent one and continue to research until you've done your due diligence and gotten the best deal.  It's a buyer's market out there right now!


----------



## oceanvps

We rescinded with Diamond in February by Fax alone as per their instructions (although I made sure I sent it from two different fax machines with confirmations) didn't send in the mailed copy because it doesn't say you have to.  I found the rescinding with Diamond quite good - i was expecting "lost" faxes, battles over the deposit etc.... they never acknowledged the faxes, never tried to call to change our minds.  We got a letter confirming the cancellation, a refund of our deposit to our credit card and another letter confirming the cancellation.  I don't think (or they didn't with us) they play games once you've decided to rescind - thankfully! 




AwayWeGo said:


> Here's just 1 more possible thing to worry about.
> 
> I could be talking through my hat here because I have never bought a timeshare from a timeshare company & thus I have no experience with rescinding (or not rescinding).  Everything I think I know about rescinding a full-freight timeshare purchase comes from reading other people's entries right here on TUG-BBS.
> 
> Among the frequent rescission advice put forward by those on TUG who actually know their onions is the importance of precisely following the official rescission & cancellation instructions included with the full-freight purchase documents you received when the timeshare sellers got through with you.
> 
> That is, if the instructions say that notification of rescission must be sent by USPS, then that's how it has to be -- not FedEx, not UPS, not DHL, not hand-carried by official courier, not any other way, only USPS.  Otherwise the slick timeshare companies can claim your attempted rescission doesn't count because it wasn't done by the specified method within the required time.  Whether the DRI people are sticklers about that I do not know -- maybe somebody else on TUG-BBS has relevant insights.
> 
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## greeneyes07

We followed directions to rescind to a T when rescinded, we both faxed and certified mail due to our last few days time frame. Good to hear that Diamond is not shady in this regard.

I sure hope it goes well....I am reading all advice and think we will find a good fit after renting . Oglodyte, the plan you suggested @ 8000 pts with $1360 fees is in fact less than we would have paid with our contract and the resorts in the US Collection may in fact be just fine for now. At that pt level we would do just fine.

Sleep...much easier now that we have made a decision...


----------



## GTLINZ

Holy Cow. I just read this thread and it reminded me of someone standing on a ledge of a skyscraper and EVERYBODY trying to talk them out of jumping. What a suspenseful read. Everyone knows what is going on but the person considering jumping, who stil thinks somehow it may be a good idea even though the crowd is all trying to stop it. Congratulations, GreenEyes - you just saved yourself a ton of remorse and a pile of cash.

As a tugger we all love to timeshare. We just don't want you to be another tragic statistic....  With the wise counsel available here, you will figure out a much cheaper way to start traveling where you want to go and building a lifetime of memories ....


----------



## michigander

*Congratulations*

I just read this series of posts and was enthralled to get to the conclusion and learn that GreenEyes and accepted the advise of so many.  Good job for all!  This is exactly what TUG is about.  Helping one another based on our experiences.  Greeneyes, once you have rented and looked around a bit more, I'm sure you'll find a plan (rent, buy, whatever) that helps you enjoy your vacations.  Rescinding now was a wise choice.  They key is to be in a system that works well for you,  since the whole point is to find a way to make vacations more pleasant than they have been in the past.

I don't know Diamond Resorts, but I do know TUGGERS and they will go the extra mile to help you get the best value for your money, and the best vacation for your family.


----------



## jdanler

greeneyes07 said:


> OK Tuggers, you don't have to think of a nice way to respond to us keeping the timeshare w/ DRI because...
> 
> we RESCINDED:whoopie:



I just bought my second timeshare last week and also rescinded my second timeshare last week. I'm such a sucker huh?  But those sales pitches sound so nice.

You made the right decision. I'm looking forward to learning more about time sharing and finding a good deal for much less than I was going to be paying.


----------



## SBenowski

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> *Rescind now!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> There are many reasons to do so, and I'm sure that others will add so much info that your head will be swimming.  But the single overriding reason is what you said - you are trying to understand.
> 
> Once you let that rescission period pass, you are locked in.  That is a door that shuts and can't be reopened.
> 
> But if you rescind, you can collect more information until you are satisfied. If you then decide this is what you want (and I'm sure that you will realize that what you have is a bad deal), you can always go back and get the same deal all over again.
> 
> By rescinding you keep both your money and your options.  By not rescinding both your money and your options gone. Don't let all of the other information mask that point - rescind so that you can give yourself time and options.





aliikai2 said:


> *Here is a 3000 annual point ownership that didn't sell for $1*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-000-POINTS-DI...50821223899?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a661c25db
> 
> Like Steve said, right now you have your money and are in control, once the 7 days passes, they have your money and they are in control. 2500 annual points is an awful tiny ownership that costs you all of the overhead up front, then the annual fees are added making this very expensive to get a nice 2 bedroom unit for the family.
> 
> There are many systems, in the west Worldmark is very good, Wyndham is also pretty good.
> 
> You really need to take a few months and learn what is available and then buy a resale ownership for pennies on the $1 vs retail
> 
> Greg


So, tomorrow is the 7th day of my rescission time. I'm faxing the form and letter today to Diamond Resort and I am mailing a certified return signature letter and form tomorrow, which is the 7th day. Am I good as long as the postmark is tomorrow?


----------



## LannyPC

SBenowski said:


> Am I good as long as the postmark is tomorrow?



If you send it certified mail with receipt requested, then the mailing date is what counts and not when the recipient received it.  

Welcome to TUG and let us know how things turn out.  You will find a lot more helpful information here on TUG than you will get from the sales people who sold you this lump.


----------

